# Anyone tried Bentyl?



## lazyriver (Jul 15, 2011)

I am in the midst of a painful flare up and have been prescribed Bentyl(dicyclomine). Has anyone else tried this? Did it help with your pain?I would also be curious to know what foods everyone relies on during a difficult time. I have a family of 3 boys and need to keep up my energy, but eating only seems to cause more pain.Thanks


----------



## BBea (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi,I've tried Bentyl. After 10 years on Librax, which just barely took the edge off, I tried Bentyl. It came highly recommended by several friends who had "great" results. At first it gave me a headache and almost made me seem "out of it." I continued taking it and the headaches stopped, but it did nothing to stop the attack or the pain. So after 3 weeks, I stopped taking it. My friends still take it and say it works well for them.Hope it works for you. I have started the FODMAP diet. I've been on it since May 15. So far I have had good results. The only down side is that now I can hardly remember my favorite bathroom spots. I went 20 miles away on Friday night and went right past Walmart, my favorite because the bathrooms are in the front.Hope you finnd an answer soon.


----------



## lazyriver (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback BBea. Hope the food diet continues to help. I am going to look into what you are trying...I'll try almost anything these days!-lazy river


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Have you tried imodium? Thats the safest anti diarrhoeal in general.Also codeine phosphate can be helpful but may had a couple of side effects,drowsiness and euphoria.If you've tried imodium dont be scared of upping your dose,ive taken 12 in a day,i dont recommend that to you by the way but it can be taken in high doses with the main side effect being constipation and headaches if you dont drink lots of fluids.


----------



## lazyriver (Jul 15, 2011)

jmc09 said:


> Have you tried imodium? Thats the safest anti diarrhoeal in general.Also codeine phosphate can be helpful but may had a couple of side effects,drowsiness and euphoria.If you've tried imodium dont be scared of upping your dose,ive taken 12 in a day,i dont recommend that to you by the way but it can be taken in high doses with the main side effect being constipation and headaches if you dont drink lots of fluids.


I am taking immodium, but that doesn't even begin to deal with the pain. It does help with the D, but not the abdominal pain. Strangely, I don't have much intestinal pain, only upper abdominal and stomach.


----------



## malibu33 (Mar 16, 2011)

i tried bentyl for my ibs-d. it didn't really seem to make a big difference with it thought, and it didn't really give me any side effects either. it seems to form up my BMs but didn't seem to help much with the freqency of bms. immodium is the only sure fire way for me to prevent D or multiple bms.


----------



## Feline_Divine (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi,I have tried Bentyl too. Like many things I have tried it worked ok in the beginning but then the effectiveness started to fade and I was back to square one. I am on Lomotil now and while that has worked the best for me so far I still have some bad flare ups and horrible pain. My pain is mostly in my lower intestine and not in my abdomen.~S


----------



## cpjjm (Aug 2, 2011)

lazyriver said:


> I am in the midst of a painful flare up and have been prescribed Bentyl(dicyclomine). Has anyone else tried this? Did it help with your pain?I would also be curious to know what foods everyone relies on during a difficult time. I have a family of 3 boys and need to keep up my energy, but eating only seems to cause more pain.Thanks


I have been on a combination of bentyl and elavil for many years. It is better on them than off but no panacea.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

It did nothing for me other than make me even more bloated and nauseated,same as every other anti spasmodic i've ever tried.


----------



## dle2011 (Jul 2, 2011)

I took Bentyl for about a year and a half and started out having really good luck with it. I actually recently (about a month ago) quit taking Bentyl because it seemed to of stopped working. I asked the doctor why that was and she said she believed I was probably just getting immune to it and that kind of thing happens rather often. I hope this prescription works for you. Best of luck to you!


----------



## lazyriver (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the input, I don't think the Bentyl is really doing me any good. I will see the Dr. on Friday and ask to try something different.- lazy river


----------

